

Yahoo acquires Maktoob for 100M USD (largest Arab portal) - daveying99
http://arabcrunch.com/2009/08/breaking-yahoo-acquires-maktoob-the-largest-arab-portal-at-an-estimated-100-million-usd.html

======
mahmud
This is a fucking nightmare! Maktoob owns so much of the arab online presence
it's not even funny.

[Edit:

"the number is higher than 100 million and the acquisition does not include
souq.com,cashu.com or tahadi.com"

In the article comments.]

